# Good Cold Weather Cord?



## lieperjp (Jan 5, 2009)

What's a good cold weather cord? This is for my house... so it would have to come from a hardware store. Right now in our garage we have a 14-ga cord in one of [URL='http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00005A1K1"]these[/URL] (which are amazing!) This is for yard work (hedge trimmer, leaf blower, weed whacker,) starting the snow blower, very small air compressor, saw, drill, etc. The cord is due for a replacing as some of the insulation is starting to get torn, but I'm going to look for a cord that won't freeze in cold weather. All of our cords in the garage (which can get to about 20 degrees Fahrenheit) tend to get really stiff and impossible to wind back up after they are done being used. Granted, the only thing we use it for in the winter is starting the snow blower and sometimes running the mini air compressor for tires, but hey... I was even thinking going up to 12 gauge as well. Need 100-125 feet to get around the yard.


----------



## avkid (Jan 5, 2009)

Believe or not the green "outdoor" stuff they sell at home centers is made for cold weather.
It seems to coil just fine if you warm it up the first time you use it (stick it in the furnace room for a bit) and then wind it up by your preferred method before it cools down too much.

Honestly, an electric leaf blower?
Get some real tools.


----------



## Eboy87 (Jan 5, 2009)

avkid said:


> Honestly, an electric leaf blower?



You gotta problem wit' dat?
Actually, I'm waiting for our electric leaf blower to die so we can get a gas one. There isn't enough cord to get the blasted thing all over.


----------



## mixmaster (Jan 5, 2009)

lieperjp said:


> What's a good cold weather cord? This is for my house... so it would have to come from a hardware store. Right now in our garage we have a 14-ga cord in one of [URL='http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00005A1K1"]these[/URL] (which are amazing!) This is for yard work (hedge trimmer, leaf blower, weed whacker,) starting the snow blower, very small air compressor, saw, drill, etc.  The cord is due for a replacing as some of the insulation is starting to get torn, but I'm going to look for a cord that won't freeze in cold weather. All of our cords in the garage (which can get to about 20 degrees Fahrenheit) tend to get really stiff and impossible to wind back up after they are done being used. Granted, the only thing we use it for in the winter is starting the snow blower and sometimes running the mini air compressor for tires, but hey... I was even thinking going up to 12 gauge as well. Need 100-125 feet to get around the yard.



Years back I picked up some yellow stuff from the local hardware store. It was a bit stiff at first but it loosened up real nice and coils well even in the cold. Yellow Jacket something-or-other.
12 AWG SJOW would be the ideal thing for a long heavy duty extension cord, but it does get a little stiff in the cold. BTW my garage was -5 this morning, 20F would be a heat wave.  However, The 12 AWG SJOW that I made extension cords out of for work is pretty heavy stuff, not something I would want to drag 150 feet of around the yard behind a leaf blower. That being said, I don't own a leaf blower and my weed wacker is gas...... 
Matt


----------



## soundlight (Jan 5, 2009)

avkid said:


> Honestly, an electric leaf blower?



Who needs a leaf blower? My parents just bought enough large leaf rakes for my two brothers and I and said that we could get desert if it was finished.


----------



## Footer (Jan 5, 2009)

Leaf blowers? Snow blowers? Its 61 degrees here right now, I have the windows open, its actually a bit on the hot side inside. I also hope to not touch any lawn maintenance gear for the next few years. Have fun w/ the cold.


----------



## avkid (Jan 5, 2009)

Footer said:


> Its 61 degrees here right now, I have the windows open, its actually a bit on the hot side inside. Have fun w/ the cold.


I don't think I like you anymore.


----------



## seanandkate (Jan 5, 2009)

Footer said:


> Leaf blowers? Snow blowers? Its 61 degrees here right now, I have the windows open, its actually a bit on the hot side inside. I also hope to not touch any lawn maintenance gear for the next few years. Have fun w/ the cold.



Ditto from the Canadian.


----------



## lieperjp (Jan 5, 2009)

mixmaster said:


> My garage was -5 this morning, 20F would be a heat wave.
> Matt



Ours has gotten that cold before... we even have to bring in the beer to keep it from freezing


----------



## Gretsch (Jan 7, 2009)

I have yet to find a decent extension cable that works well in the cold....side note...the first time I ever helped with stage stuff was when I was 14, I helped strike cable for an out door new years party. 3 am...-25F and I was coiling frozen solid feeder.....I have been totally addicted ever since.


----------



## venuetech (Jan 7, 2009)

> Arctic/Tropic cords are made of oil resistant TPE-Rubber (SJEOW) which provides maximum flexibility year-round. Cords retain strength in temperatures as high as 212°F and flexibility in temperatures as low as -58°F. Superior resistance to sunlight, ozone, cracking, and chemicals, makes it great for use in garages and industrial applications where extra protection is needed. Yellow jacket color is a highly visible safety color for work sites.




You are probaly looking for somthing like this

the yellow and blue could easly be wraped/unwraped in -50 below time and time again.

the orange and green will work but the jacket may crack with flexing.


----------

